# the "The newest topic in the forum" Features broken



## Davess (Jan 4, 2010)

So I click this:






then i get this:





Edit: this has happened to me twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Whats going on?

Davess


----------



## Elritha (Jan 4, 2010)

Weird, works fine here. Maybe try changing to V3 skin?


----------



## Davess (Jan 4, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Weird, works fine here. Maybe try changing to V3 skin?








Nope.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 4, 2010)

simply cuz it's been deleted/moved


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are just trying to click on that specific topic, the one ifish replied to, you get that error because it was a spambot thread that was removed.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

How did ya make GBAtemp look like 'that'.

The 'silver'/'white' design?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> How did ya make GBAtemp look like 'that'.
> 
> The 'silver'/'white' design?


GBAtemp Lite skin.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh. 

How do you activate "the lite skin"?


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2010)

got to a thred then the bottom bottom of the scren you will see "GBAtemp v3" click there then choose


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Look at the bottom, below the footer and just above Privacy Policy. Skin menu is there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> got to a thred then the bottom bottom of the scren you will see "GBAtemp v3" click there then choose


Oh.

Thanks, ifish!


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problemo


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, just 'cause you posted marginally before me...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh.

I didn't notice your post. 

Uh..thanks!


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2010)

lol well this porblem seemss to be sloved i think i can sy tis thred can be closed, Eh?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, problem solved

Spam thread was spam so it was deleted it was.


----------



## Davess (Jan 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, problem solved
> 
> Spam thread was spam so it was deleted it was.


Spam!?! >:{


----------

